# تصميم قاذفة احجار برأسين



## ابو بحـر (13 نوفمبر 2010)

لقد صممت قاذفة احجار (نقيفة) هدية لأخواني في فلسطين المحتلةممكن ان نضع فيها الدحل الزجاجي و نرمييه مسافة بعيدة و ممكن ان نضع دحلتين و هذا النموذج يعني الريليف الثلاثية الأبعاد هدية مني لأخواني الشباب في فلسطين المحتلة و اتمنى الإستفادة منه و اترككم مع الصور 



&



من يريد هذا الريليف يضع ردا و سأرسله له على الخاص مجانا 
​


----------



## سعــــد ss (13 نوفمبر 2010)

على قدر اهل العزم تاتي العزائم


----------



## قديم الشوق (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مافهمت طريقة عمله لاكن افدنا وارسله


----------



## kad8 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جربتها اخي ابو بحر ؟؟  تسلم ايدك


----------



## ابو بحـر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



kad8 قال:


> جربتها اخي ابو بحر ؟؟  تسلم ايدك


اخي الغالي انا عدلت عليها ووضعت إضافة صغيرة لمسك الدحلة منعا لإنزلاقها عندما نريد ان تكون المسكة عامودية و هي تعمل مية المية لأنه شيء قديم انا فقط صنعته بالفارزة المبرمجة اما هو موجود و شغال مية المية 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



سعــــد ss قال:


> على قدر اهل العزم تاتي العزائم


كل عام و انت بخير 
تسلم يمينك على ما كتبت


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



قديم الشوق قال:


> مافهمت طريقة عمله لاكن افدنا وارسله


كل عام و انت بخير 
انا عم اعدل بالتصميم و لما يجهز بشرحلك طريقته و برسلك الملف


----------



## فرديناند (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Faten (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله ... زادك الله من علمه أستاذ ابو بحر ... ونتمنى أن نرى التصميم الجديد وننتظر الارسال ... شكرنا ودعاؤنا الله لك ....


----------



## محد انور (13 يناير 2011)

الله يقويك


----------



## ابو بحـر (13 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



محد انور قال:


> الله يقويك


تسلم يا غالي فالله خلق لنا عقل لنفكر و نبدع 
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## mohamad zaabl (30 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم برجاء الارسال علي الخاص


----------



## y.dejli (21 أغسطس 2013)

الله يقويك 

ملتقى المهندسين العرب: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/
/


----------



## eissa2010 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------

